# Homemade keyhole slot jig



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

Made this one today. It helps keep the bit in the center of the edge.

Gary


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gary

Nice jig  that dog will hunt, But I have a question why didn't you run it parallel to the fence, with two stop blocks in place... ??

======



seawolf21 said:


> Made this one today. It helps keep the bit in the center of the edge.
> 
> Gary


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Keyhole jig*



bobj3 said:


> Hi Gary
> 
> Nice jig  that dog will hunt, But I have a question why didn't you run it parallel to the fence, with two stop blocks in place... ??
> 
> ======


 Hi Bob, show me what you mean with one of your cool drawings. My wife says I have trouble visualizing things.
Gary :help:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gary

see below 

======



seawolf21 said:


> Hi Bob, show me what you mean with one of your cool drawings. My wife says I have trouble visualizing things.
> Gary :help:


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks Bob. I'll try it. Now what about flat pieces like the back of coat racks where you need to put the key holes 16" apart?

Gary


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gary

Your Welcome 

That's the easy one,,use the router table fence again BUT run it parallel to the fence/board in that way you have a long slot to hang it from..just drop in on the board and lift it off at the end of the pass, you will have two drop holes to make it easy to drop in place and just move it off to the center of the load, like a French hanger in a small way but all flush with the back side of the stock.. 
You can put more than one in place,because they are always dead on because the fence is always right on with bit .. 

Just in case (see French hanger below )
===



seawolf21 said:


> Thanks Bob. I'll try it. Now what about flat pieces like the back of coat racks where you need to put the key holes 16" apart?
> 
> Gary


----------



## Tuuek (Jun 27, 2009)

Awesomely easy way to do keyholes. Thanks.


----------

